

Show HN: Digest, a meta newsletter of all your favorite tech newsletters - ryanckulp
http://digest.sprinkle.ai

======
ryanckulp
This is a side project I created w/ my coworkers to ultimately ingest
competitor email content.

The entry point is a programmatic aggregation of popular newsletters in tech,
but if people find value we can expand to other niche categories, or create
fully customizable issues (you hand-pick exactly which news you want in your
blast).

